# [JSP] Abfrage der URL und automatische Weiterleitung



## Jokero (4. Mrz 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe ein Problem. Zunächst erstmal hallo an alle  

Mein Problem. 

Ich möchte gerne eine automatische Weiterleitung einrichten. Ich habe zwei Seiten X & Y. Alle sollen nur noch auf der Seite X arbeiten. Die Weiterleitung soll automatisch erfolgen. Jedesmal wenn meine Seite X oder Y aufgerufen wird, soll geprüft werden, welche Seite ich aufrufe. Wenn ich auf der Seite Y zugreife, so soll eine automatische Weiterleitung auf Seite X erfolgen. Wenn ich jedoch die Seite X aufrufe so soll natürlich die Seite X aufgerufen werden.  

Kann mir einer da sagen, wie ich das angehen muss?? 

Danke


----------



## FArt (5. Mrz 2010)

Allgemeines EE?

html redirect - Google-Suche


----------



## Jokero (5. Mrz 2010)

Hey FArt 

danke erstmal. Das habe ich aber soweit gewusst.. 

Das Problem ist ich will vorher eine Query starten, in der ich abfrage, bin ich auf der Seite X wenn nicht dann starte folgende Seite. Wenn nicht dann die Seite laden.





FArt hat gesagt.:


> Allgemeines EE?
> 
> html redirect - Google-Suche


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (5. Mrz 2010)

wenn du eine datenbankquery meinst und die in der jsp ausführst, dann machst du was falsch


----------



## homer65 (5. Mrz 2010)

Jokero hat gesagt.:


> Jedesmal wenn meine Seite X oder Y aufgerufen wird, soll geprüft werden, welche Seite ich aufrufe.



Das muß nicht geprüft werden. Wenn Seite X aufgerufen wurde, dann ist sicher das Seite X aufgerufen wurde. Ditto für Seite Y.

Eine Weiterleitung auf seitex.jsp geht mit folgendem Code:

```
response.setStatus(HttpServletResponse.SC_MOVED_TEMPORARILY);
  response.setHeader("Location","seitex.jsp");
```


----------



## maki (5. Mrz 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## Jokero (5. Mrz 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> *verschoben*



Danke Maki für das verschieben des Threads.. ich wusste nicht wirklich wo ich das Thema zuordnen sollte


----------

